# Random Dumb/stupid Question



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

There is a 180 gallon tank, with top of the line filtration say like 2-3 FX5 or something. All it has is one neon tetra living in it. Say the neon tetra could live for 30 years, would this tank ever need a water change?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

id say at least 3 or 4 times a day those things can be bad


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

got any plants in it?...







lol but you would really need to do the math on this one. theoretically id assume you would never have to change the water you would only need to top off the tank as needed. some people never change the water in overstocked tank and somehow the fish live no idea how. but none the less their nitrates are high so considering the anomaly of situations like that i will say no you wont need to change the water. but i think some plants added to the equipment list would be a bonus.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If you didn't overfeed it I don't think you would need to change the water though it wouldn't hurt


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

but what a waste of space


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I would say a 3% change a week would be good. But watch the filter intakes it might suck up that lil guy.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

lol, yeah $20 says that he'd end up living in one of the FX5's


----------

